# Cream Art - Nooooooo!!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

While looking for inspiration for the grand final of the Latte Art Comp I stumbled across leekangbin91 on Insta. Just wow!! Not sure I'd want to drink the results but it's pretty impressive.

So . . . tulip, rosetta and drawing art on coffee - all in half an hour. Blindfolded!


----------

